# Fun and Games for 7 Year Old Rider?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions, but I just wanted to say that a horse may be the best thing you could ever do for your daughter and I'm so happy that you're giving her more horse time. 


I have Tourette's, and the associated ADD, OCD, and GAD. I got into horses when I was 14 years old and it saved me. I wish I had started sooner! Horses give me confidence and a "safe place." 

With anxiety and OCD, my brain is never quiet. My favorite way to calm down was working towards a "goal." I got a dirty horse and focused solely on brushing until it was perfectly clean. I taught my horse to back, sidepass, stop without reins, etc... Just little, easy goals I could accomplish. Occupied my mind and gave me confidence. 

You might even find that having a horse of her "own" and spending time with her no matter what they're doing will help your daughter. I don't know about your daughter, but I had a hard time building relationships with people. My relationship with my horse was the most solid thing in the universe and I depended on it. Still do. :wink:


----------



## Muddy99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply, you brought tears to my eyes!

What great idea to give her a specific task to learn/teach. I'll have to think on some ideas (I am used to training dogs... Can't be so different to find a little behaviour to teach positively, maybe even clicker train!

(And she LOVES to groom a dirty horse, too!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

